# FS: Western Ford Unimount 99-02 F250-F550 #62660



## soundzplus (Oct 18, 2006)

For Sale: used Western Unimount for a Ford F250, F350, F450, and F550....also fits Ford Excursion.....make me an offer....Western part number 62660


----------



## soundzplus (Oct 18, 2006)

bump......


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

what are you looking to get out of it??


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I will give you $50 plus shipping. I live in Pinckney, MI 48169.


----------



## tank99_999 (Oct 23, 2005)

you still have it?????????????


----------



## Bradreiman2012 (Oct 10, 2019)

Would u take $250 plus shipping


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bradreiman2012 said:


> Would u take $250 plus shipping


If he still has it 13 years later, I'm sure he'll be happy to take that offer

Unfortunately, he hasn't been here in 9 years.


----------



## Bradreiman2012 (Oct 10, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> If he still has it 13 years later, I'm sure he'll be happy to take that offer
> 
> Unfortunately, he hasn't been here in 9 years.


Well dang I need it quick and I can pay


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this was listed 9 years ago and OP hasn't been back since...assuming this is no longer available


----------

